# WebServer With FreeBSD ... Exist a guide?



## rokpa92 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi!
I want to build a server with freebsd 8.1 i386 for a little server with 256 of ram and 13Gb of hard drive.
i will use for learn and i want have:

HTML/PHP (apache it's this right?)
MySQL
FTP for upload files
Webmail
WebPanel (i see syscop who say the page, work fine with freebsd)
I will need Connect by SSH from my home and manager all (I have GhostBSD)
I try and try to found a guide in internet for build this steps by steps and.. i don't found any things :S
exist or any know about any guide for build a server with freebsd? i am very new in this.. but i want so much can build that server..
Any can help me with that? Know about any guide?

Thanks and sorry for your time.


----------



## ahavatar (Nov 21, 2010)

FreeBSD Handbook http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ --- it's a good start.


----------



## rokpa92 (Nov 22, 2010)

yes yes! i do, but... i am a little lost...
and i searching for a "how to" guide.. but nothing


----------



## ondra_knezour (Nov 22, 2010)

Update your ports to latest version using portsnap() as root `# portsnap fetch extract` for first time, then `# portsnap fetch update`

Install Apache web server as root `# cd /usr/ports/www/apache22 && make install`

Install PHP as root `# cd /usr/ports/lang/php5 && make install` check Build Apache module in options menu

Install MySQL version you wish as root `# cd /usr/ports/database/mysql<insert_version_here>-server && make install`

Install PHP extensions as root `# cd /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions && make install` check MySQL extensions in options menu

Put following lines 

```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
    AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
```
in file /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf

Put following line 

```
apache22_enable="YES"
```
in file /etc/rc.conf

As root execute command
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22 start`

FTP server is available in base, check ftpd(), others can be installed, check category ftp in your ports directory.

I don't use any webmail neither webpanel, so I can't give you any advice here.

SSH server is available in base, if you didn't enabled it during installation, you can add 
	
	



```
sshd_enable="YES"
```
 in file /etc/rc.conf and start it as root with command `# /etc/rc.d/sshd start` I'm not sure, if root login isn't disabled by default, check file /etc/ssh/sshd_config

Handbook - Using ports
Handbook - Apache server
Handbook - FTP


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 22, 2010)

mysqld will also need to be started and placed inside /etc/rc.conf


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 22, 2010)

Rather than just "do everything this way", consider breaking the original huge task down.  Find out how to set up Apache, then add the other features one at a time.  It will take somewhat longer, but when it breaks, you'll have a better handle on how it all works and a better chance at fixing it.


----------



## rokpa92 (Nov 22, 2010)

*GREAT! i need that!
Thanks so much!!*

but.. i have a question... when install freebsd, ask me if... i must enable idnet services right? or it's not necesary?
and to:
i try this steps in a virtual machine befor install in the old pc... and i have some problem after install (never i see this error in all my installs and always follows the same steps of install)





after 3 o 4 restart... freebsd start fine.

p.s.:
Yes, i know about portsnap (fetch and then extrat)
i also do a

```
# freebsd-update fetch
```
and

```
# freebsd-update install
```
when make any install  for stay update.


----------



## nORKy (Nov 22, 2010)

ondra_knezour gives a good start, but It's not a real guide.
Do you think you can put all services on only one server ? What do you need for this server ? (cpu, memory, storage, ...)
What do you think about security ? (ex: jails, port audit, DOS attack protection, password rules, ...)
And some others things... 

A "real" webServer is not as simple as everybody say...


----------



## rokpa92 (Nov 24, 2010)

i want to make web server (for apps with php (and mail(pop3/smpt))) and the security it's the first i want.


----------



## rokpa92 (Nov 24, 2010)

and who can and how many cost me to configure this for me?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 24, 2010)

Security? Start here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4108.

P.S. this is not Craigslist, we're all here to learn and educate. Keep your money.


----------



## rokpa92 (Nov 24, 2010)

i want to learn  but i pay for a guide or a "how to". 

is that time is costly for you and want to compensate somehow (either with money or work) I just want to know how to do it myself.

p.s.: thanks for the link..


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 24, 2010)

rokpa92 said:
			
		

> i want to learn



There is an oversimplified tool called ezjail. set that up and deploy one task at a time. if you somehow mess up create a new jail and start over.

Everything you want requires configuration. Some things you may even need to go to the softwares own documentation site vs freebsd's handbook to learn how to set up.

Take your time and begin at the beginning. It will be much less overwhelming that way. Start threads here as you get stumped. But only on a single step.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 24, 2010)

rokpa92 said:
			
		

> i want to learn  but i pay for a guide or a "how to".
> 
> is that time is costly for you and want to compensate somehow (either with money or work) I just want to know how to do it myself.



I know, but I don't want to see these forums turned into a marketplace. We build a community here, not a market.


----------



## rokpa92 (Nov 25, 2010)

*i know.... but*

i know, and i wan't convert this in a marketplace too!
this forums give me the first steps in freebsd, this forums teachme how edit same files, or edit accout or how to install my own grapich interface.

*I am very grateful to this forum for all that this place taught me.
today may not be using freebsd or ghostbsd if not for this forum, and would follow with windows. and you have no idea how much I appreciate this forum.*

but today I feel the need to build a server with freebsd for two reasons

a)to start investigating as installed, all functions, while I have it running as I have it completed in February
b)I am a college student, going to college free of my city, I don't have a job and I can not afford to pay a teacher to teach me on freebsd. it's more: do not even know if there is a user group in freebsd my city who can share ideas. but I want to learn, and is somewhat complicated, but still I do not surrender.

in any case to find ways to put together a guide "step by step / how to" immediately publish it online, I have no intention of keeping anything or have any secrets or anything weird. I work with what you learn because it is more likely that more people like me who want to know and do not know where to start.


----------

